# Crear un sensor de movimiento



## elsenordelastias (Oct 8, 2005)

Me gustaría saber como crear un sensor de movimientos o al menos que me dejéis algún enlace donde me indique como crearlo..gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 3, 2008)

A lo mejor lo que quieres es algo como esto o parecido:

*Detector Infrarrojo de Proximidad*

Los usos de este circuito son de lo mas variado. Desde colocarlo en la puerta de casa para evitar que gente se pare frente a ella sin necesidad hasta colocarlo en la parte trasera y delantera del automovil para prevenir a otros conductores cuando se acercan demasiado al estacionar. 

El funcionamiento del circuito se basa en emitir una ráfaga de señales luminosas infrarrojas las cuales al rebotar contra un objeto cercano se reciben por otro componente. Al ser recibidas el sistema detecta proximidad con lo que el led de salida se acciona (brilla). 

El circuito integrado es un generador/decodificador de tonos que bien cumple con las necesidades de este diseño. Tanto el fotodiodo como el fototransistor deberán estar situados con unidades de enfoque adecuadas para mejorar el alcance. Con simples reflectores de LED's se pueden obtener alcances del orden del metro. Con lentes convexas se pueden cubrir distancias de cinco metros. Es conveniente sacrificar algo de rango pero colocar filtros UV y SUNLIGHT los cuales no dejan entrar al fototransistor (elemento receptor) los rayos del sol.

La alimentación de este circuito puede ser cualquier tensión comprendida entre 5 y 9 volts. 

Para accionar circuitos externos bastará con reemplazar el LED por un optoacoplador, el cual accionará por medio de su transistor interno el circuito a comandar.


----------



## franxxisko (Jun 18, 2010)

que significa el transistor IR Rx


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 18, 2010)

franxxisko dijo:


> que significa el transistor IR Rx


Es un foto-transistor que esta trabajando como receptor de infrarrojos.
IR = Infra-Rojo
RX = Receptor
TX = Transmisor


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Dic 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un foto-transistor que esta trabajando como receptor de infrarrojos.
> IR = Infra-Rojo
> RX = Receptor
> TX = Transmisor



Gracias No lo sabia


----------

